# QUI E' PURA FOLLIA!



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

ANSA 2009-02-23 17:54                                                                                                     VIOLENZE SESSUALI: 

MORTA ANZIANA PAVESE ABUSATA DA ROMENO                                                                                                      PAVIA - 

E' morta ieri sera, all'ospedale di Belgioioso (Pavia), la donna di 83 anni di Albuzzano (Pavia) che nella notte tra il 14 e il 15 febbraio scorso era stata aggredita e violentata da un romeno di 26 anni. 

L'anziana, che era anche non vedente, era stata ricoverata inizialmente con prognosi riservata nel reparto di chirurgia del Policlinico San Matteo di Pavia. Nei giorni scorsi le sue condizioni non erano migliorate, tanto da suggerirne il trasferimento all'ospedale di Belgioioso. Ieri sera è stata stroncata da una crisi improvvisa.

 Il romeno che l'ha violentata è rinchiuso nel carcere di Pavia. Era stata la nipote dell'anziana a lanciare l'allarme ed a chiedere l'intervento dei carabinieri, dopo avere udito nella notte le urla della zia. Il romeno, ubriaco dopo una serata trascorsa al bar, era stato subito fermato dai militari.














​


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*.....................*

Marì.....che t'avevo detto io??


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2009-02-23 17:54 VIOLENZE SESSUALI:
> 
> MORTA ANZIANA PAVESE ABUSATA DA ROMENO PAVIA -
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*.........*

mi piacerebbe leggere l'opinione di chi mi ha dato del razzista e di chi parla di elevare i ranghi sociali....ma vergogna....!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe leggere l'opinione di chi mi ha dato del razzista e di chi parla di elevare i ranghi sociali....ma vergogna....!!


Questo fatto mi addolora e, mi fa vergognare del *genere Umano.*

Non so cos'altro dire, MI VERGOGNO.


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

...vabbuò ma questo prima di essere rumeno è malato di mente...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

Ma non siam noi a doverci vergognare....!!Marì è per questo che son così intransignete io queste bestie le conosco...ed è per questo che mi viene da ridere a leggere certe idiozie....nessun dialogo marì...nessuno!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non siam noi a doverci vergognare....!!Marì è per questo che son così intransignete io queste bestie le conosco...ed è per questo che mi viene da ridere a leggere certe idiozie....nessun dialogo marì...nessuno!!!


Ripeto Oscuro: Mi vergogno! ... quando un essere umano come me, si permette di compiere certe BESTIALITA' io non posso fare altro che vergognarmi di appartenere alla sua stessa specie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ripeto Oscuro: Mi vergogno! ... quando un essere umano come me, si permette di compiere certe BESTIALITA' io non posso fare altro che vergognarmi di appartenere alla sua stessa specie.


non appartieni alla stessa specie. questo è una bestia


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non appartieni alla stessa specie. questo è una bestia


eh no cazzo! una bestia queste cose manco se le sogna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io lo eliminerei dalla faccia della terra e basta.

Cazzo manco i vecchi risparmiano


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ripeto Oscuro: Mi vergogno! ... quando un essere umano come me, si permette di compiere certe BESTIALITA' *io non posso fare altro che vergognarmi di appartenere alla sua stessa specie*.


Ma proprio per niente... perchè devi vergognarti? Questo è un pazzo pericoloso...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

che morte lo colga


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no cazzo! *una bestia queste cose manco se le sogna.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

terribile.
cieca, con l'alzheimer e di 83 anni...
altro che recuperare uno così...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

elettroshock x certa gente
altro che "la giustizia faccia il suo corso" e quei cretini dei radicali che vanno nelle carceri a verificare se certa gente e' trattata bene
ste cose mi fanno davvero venire un gran nervoso
poi ci lamentiamo dei raid razzisti di roma


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ripeto Oscuro: Mi vergogno! ... quando un essere umano come me, si permette di compiere certe BESTIALITA' io non posso fare altro che vergognarmi di appartenere alla sua stessa specie.


 
Quello non è un essere umano come te o come me...è una bestia della quale io non conosco la specie


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> elettroshock x certa gente
> altro che "la giustizia faccia il suo corso" e quei cretini dei radicali che vanno nelle carceri a verificare se certa gente e' trattata bene
> ste cose mi fanno davvero venire un gran nervoso
> poi ci lamentiamo dei raid razzisti di roma


 
Se tu conoscessi Albuzzano.... altro che ronde non armate.......


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo fatto mi addolora e, mi fa vergognare del *genere Umano.*
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma proprio per niente... perchè devi vergognarti? Questo è un pazzo pericoloso...



ecco...appunto...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> elettroshock x certa gente
> altro che "la giustizia faccia il suo corso" e quei cretini dei radicali che vanno nelle carceri a verificare se certa gente e' trattata bene
> ste cose mi fanno davvero venire un gran nervoso
> poi ci lamentiamo dei raid razzisti di roma



diamogli fuoco cosi facciam prima....

ragiona Alex...non sparare cazzate dettate dalla rabbia, comprensiva, ma rabbia, non ragione.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> diamogli fuoco cosi facciam prima....
> 
> ragiona Alex...non sparare cazzate dettate dalla rabbia, comprensiva, ma rabbia, non ragione.


 si si ragiono
gli offriro il caffe
che te devo di'....
cerchiamo di essere realisti x favore


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Marì.....che t'avevo detto io??


che gli avevi detto?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si si ragiono
> gli offriro il caffe
> che te devo di'....
> cerchiamo di essere realisti x favore



e quale è la tua proposta?


ie diamo fuoco?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e quale è la tua proposta?
> 
> 
> ie diamo fuoco?


 lavori forzati a vita
i diritti umani valgono solo x gli esseri umani
anzi uno cosi' e' offensivo chiamarlo animale
x gli animali appunto


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lavori forzati a vita
> i diritti umani valgono solo x gli esseri umani
> anzi uno cosi' e' offensivo chiamarlo animale
> x gli animali appunto


beh...alex...diri che dovrebbero essere curati è inutile perchè non ci sono le possibilità per farlo...

non so che argomenti usare..non ne ho il coraggio...


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lavori forzati a vita
> i diritti umani valgono solo x gli esseri umani
> anzi uno cosi' e' offensivo chiamarlo animale
> x gli animali appunto


Appunto! ... la vera e unica "Bestia" e' l'Umano o meglio alcuni umani.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...alex...diri che dovrebbero essere curati è inutile perchè non ci sono le possibilità per farlo...
> 
> non so che argomenti usare..non ne ho il coraggio...


perchè argomenti non ce ne sono. forse la rabbia è sbagliata ma non si può continuare a provare pietà x chi non la merita


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Io cmq fuoco glielo darei davvero
e lo guarderei bruciare volentieri


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Io cmq fuoco glielo darei davvero
> e lo guarderei bruciare volentieri


e questa non sarebbe follia?
e poi smettila, che ti ci voglio proprio vedere. Fai tanto il duro e poi non lo sei affatto


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Io cmq fuoco glielo darei davvero
> e lo guarderei bruciare volentieri


 
E dopo? No, Ale ucciderli no....x me bisognerebbe castrarli fisicamente, così se sono malati non possono + nuocere, se lo fanno x spregio (come quello della Caffarella) sanno in partenza che quell'attimo di spregio può costar loro la possibilità di fare sesso o l'amore x tutto il resto della loro vita


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questa non sarebbe follia?
> e poi smettila, che ti ci voglio proprio vedere. Fai tanto il duro e poi non lo sei affatto


 
oh bella!!6 tornata tu!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Io cmq fuoco glielo darei davvero
> e lo guarderei bruciare volentieri


 
bruciarlo non lo brucerei perchè secondo me inquina troppo.

Diciamo che probabilmente potrebbe anche tornare utile alla collettività: dopo essere stato castrato ed evirato, potrebbe essere destinato a qualche laboratorio in sostituzione dei topolini che mi fanno tanta tenerezza.


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

*CAPISCO*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> bruciarlo non lo brucerei perchè secondo me inquina troppo.
> 
> Diciamo che probabilmente potrebbe anche tornare utile alla collettività: dopo essere stato castrato ed evirato, potrebbe essere destinato a qualche laboratorio in sostituzione dei topolini che mi fanno tanta tenerezza.


Il passo e' breve per diventare delle "BESTIE" come loro ... io a loro auguro solo la galera certa/sicura.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questa non sarebbe follia?
> e poi smettila, che ti ci voglio proprio vedere. Fai tanto il duro e poi non lo sei affatto


 punto 1) come sai che sono o non sono duro nn lo so dato che nn ci conosciamo se non x qualche messaggio privato..... e poi un conto e' essere sensibili a tematiche delicate un altro e' essere dei non duri...c'e sta na bella differenza cara
punto 2) x augurare il male a chi fa del male non c'e bisogno di essere dei duri


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> punto 1) come sai che sono o non sono duro nn lo so dato che nn ci conosciamo se non x qualche messaggio privato..... e poi un conto e' essere sensibili a tematiche delicate un altro e' essere dei non duri...c'e sta na bella differenza cara
> punto 2) x augurare il male a chi fa del male non c'e bisogno di essere dei duri


non ti conosco infatti. ma non mi sembri cattivo
può essere che sbagli. Non sarebbe di certo la prima volta.
Mi limito a giudicare per quello che scrivi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti conosco infatti. ma non mi sembri cattivo
> può essere che sbagli. Non sarebbe di certo la prima volta.
> Mi limito a giudicare per quello che scrivi


 mi sa che confondi un p'o i significati delle parole
duro non vuol dire cattivo
non duro non vuol dire pappa molla
e cosi via.....


----------

